# Temp gauge Problem!



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

My temp gauge on my cluster has an intermittent problem. 
When I first start my car everything looks good, the needle goes up to 90 and stays there. After like 15 minutes or so it goes back to 60 and stays there. 
I spoke with an Audi technician and he said it could be the sensor that sends the signal to the cluster. But I don't want to spend $120 just to find out.
Anyone have a similar problem or suggestions?
anytype of help would be appreciated.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (olanoracing)*

Swap in a new CTS & seal







059-919-501A and N-903-168-02. You can do it yourself in 15 minutes. Enjoy


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (RichPugh)*

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (olanoracing)*

Any luck?


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (RichPugh)*

I'm gonna do it next week just because I've been so busy but I'll let you know how it goes.
Thanks


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (olanoracing)*

Thanks man 
I did it!
I changed my tcs & seal and now it's working fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thnak god that was the problem and not the cluster.
cheers


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (olanoracing)*

Apreciate the help.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Temp gauge Problem! (olanoracing)*

WELCOME


----------

